# Having Anxiety Attacks



## NeedAnxietyHelp (Oct 22, 2010)

This seems so unimportant compared to other problems here but I don't how I will get through the next few days. My wife, to whom I have been married about forty years, went to California (we live in New York) to see sick family. She has been gone two days and probably three or four more. I can't stop crying. I try to read or watch TV or go to a mall and I start to cry. I can't eat. I sleep and wake up in an hour. It's crazy. I am so afraid that she will get hurt while away from me or, god forbid, problems with the plane -- whatever. I used to go away on business years ago but she was never the one to leave. I used to feel sad but work kept me occupied. Now I really don't know what to do. I broke down on the phone with her but then made light of it later in text messages. If anyone has any suggestions....


----------



## crikey101 (Oct 22, 2010)

hi i know all about anxiety its a horrible feeling were you feel out of control,but i have learn t how to deal with mine let me start by saying you will be fine and so will your wife,you are focusing way to much on the negatives and your actually freaking yourself out,you so need to keep yourself busy find things to do but the most important one of all is to breath and to remind yourself at the time of you freaking out or getting upset that,your wife is fine i find telling myself at the time to stop freaking out or thinking stupid things actually helps to snap my mind out of going to the extreme,and because you are so stressed out at the moment you really aren' helping yourself,,she will be fine on the plane,the only control you have is over the way you feel you don't have the control over the plane or the pilot or if anything happens so stop focusing on things you cant control and at this present time you need to focus on your breathing and telling yourself that all is okay slow breathing 3 slow breaths in on last breath you tell yourself to relax repeat it 3 times try it remember this you are fine and so is your wife,and you stressing about it will not help anyone at all okay


----------



## NeedAnxietyHelp (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, Crikey I will try your suggestion. It's been a long few days. I have some family coming to visit later today so that will help, I am sure. I really appreciate the support tho. I just don't understand my own reaction to this but I guess that's not unusual.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think your reaction is actually sweet in a way. sometimes i have panic attacks that my H is going to die and i'll never see him again. but i try to remind myself that i'll be OK and everything works out in the end.


----------



## NeedAnxietyHelp (Oct 22, 2010)

She got home OK this morning, yay! Thank you all for the help. Just an amazing (and not sor great) experience!


----------

